
Boredom is but a window to a sunny day beyond the gloom - Petiver
https://aeon.co/ideas/boredom-is-but-a-window-to-a-sunny-day-beyond-the-gloom
======
Razengan
Boredom is not having anything interesting to do.

As a kid most of my best discoveries and creativity were during boredom, when
I went out of my way to try something new (or old, that I had not tried
before) or occupied myself with whatever was at hand.

As an adult, during boredom I just try to find some kind of social interaction
or go to sleep.

~~~
burntoutfire
You need to be bored AND energetic (or at least lucid) to engage in
creativity. Adults give most of their energy to their employers, hence it's no
wonder that, in the downtime, little creativity happens. More than one famous
author mentioned that during their periods of full-time employment they had no
ideas or motivation, they were just barren.

~~~
Razengan
It doesn't help that employment contracts in today's dystopia don't even allow
one to be creative even in their spare time, as recently highlighted by
popular cases.

------
jhoechtl
> But even if we are one of those rare people who feels fulfilled, it is worth
> cultivating some degree of boredom, insofar as it provides us with the
> preconditions to delve more deeply into ourselves, reconnect with the
> rhythms of nature, and begin and complete highly focused, long and difficult
> work

I dont know wheather it is fact or FUD, but I have heard that mankinds IQ is
sinking? If true, I attribute this to a large extend to the fact that there
are so many distractions today that we no longer need to get bored thus
deprive us of moments of deep mental immersion.

~~~
kranner
IQ seems to be rising, actually.

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flynn_effect](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flynn_effect)

~~~
steve_musk
I assume the “Possible End of Progress” section is what the OP is referring
to.

~~~
kranner
Then “IQ” is the wrong word for it.

~~~
nothrabannosir
No it isn't, read the Wiki:

 _> Research suggests that there is an ongoing reversed Flynn effect, i.e. a
decline in IQ scores, in Norway, Denmark, Australia, Britain, the Netherlands,
Sweden, Finland, France and German-speaking countries,[4] a development which
appears to have started in the 1990s.[5][6][7][8]_

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flynn_effect#Possible_end_of_p...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flynn_effect#Possible_end_of_progression)

------
a-dub
boredom is not a lack of interesting things, but rather a lack of interest in
committing to take interest in a thing. not a dearth, but a wealth of
potentially interesting things and a refusal or inability to choose.

------
hprotagonist
“Boredom is the mask frustration wears”

------
crispinb
_But even if we are one of those rare people who feels fulfilled, it is worth
cultivating some degree of boredom_

I dispute the bored vs fulfilled relationship, at least if it's supposed to be
a universal (speaking as someone who very rarely feels either)

------
m3kw9
True

